# magari



## sergigoyen

Me gustaría que algún nativo italiano me ayudase a encontrar la traducción más ajustada al español para el uso de "magari" en el siguiente contexto:

Cameriere: Desidera ancora qualcos'altro?
Cliente: No, grazie, va bene cosí. Ah, un momento, *magari* un caffè!

Gracias anticipadas.

E mi dimenticavo: buon anno a tutti e un sacco di salute.


----------



## sh.l.m.

Hola,
Yo no soy nativa pero' penso que puedo aiudarte,

"Magari" se peude traducir como "ojala! "(volesse il cielo!) y tambien como "tal vez"


Il tuo dialogo seria:

cliente:no, grazias,esta' bien.Ah,un momentito, tal vez (quizas) un caffe!

Pero esperamos a los nativos, 

Un saludo


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Tal y como dices la frase la traduccion de magari, es 
quizas o posiblemente


----------



## irene.acler

Yo creo que "ojalá" también traduce "magari", pero en un contexto distinto. Por ejemplo: 
ojalá pudiera venir contigo = magari potessi venire con te.
Espero una confirma de los nativos!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Magari se traduce por ojala
pero en ocasiones se traduce por quizas

Es asi?

Irene, se dice ... confirmacion o que lo confirme


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias Jose, como siempre!!
Yo sé que "ojalá" se puede traducir por "magari", mientras que "quizás" significa "forse".


----------



## paolo70

"Quizas" e "tal vez" mi pare che si traducano in italiano con "forse", che è simile a "magari" come significato, però è usato in contesti un po' diversi e può avere significati leggermente differenti, proprio in relazione al contesto. Infatti è meno frequente che si dica: "ah, un momento, forse un caffè".
Ojala ("volesse il cielo!", "speriamo!") credo che in spagnolo esprima una speranza, mentre in questo caso "Magari" in italiano esprime un'intenzione.
Anche in italiano "Magari" può esprimere una speranza, però non in questo contesto (per esempio nel contesto "magari guadagnassi tanti soldi", vuole dire "che bello sarebbe se guadagnassi tanti soldi", con riferimento a un fatto che ha pochissime possibilità di realizzarsi; al contrario, nell'esempio "magari ci vediamo", esprime una speranza che ha maggiori probabilità di realizzarsi - "può essere che ci vediamo" -anche se chi parla non è del tutto convinto che succederà davvero). 
Nel contesto "Magari un caffè" la parola "magari" esprime, non tanto un'incertezza, quanto invece il fatto che chi parla fino a un momento prima non aveva quell'idea e solo adesso ha preso in considerazione quella possibilità. Direi che un altro possibile modo di dire in italiano potrebbe essere: " Ah, un momento, quasi quasi un caffè". Però non so se in spagnolo si può dire "cuasi cuasi" e se il significato è lo stesso.
Bisogna chiedere ai nativi.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Quasi, quasi in spagnolo vuole dire, se si fa la traduzione diretta

casi, casi, ... e questo significa, ... por los pelo, casi (enfatico)
Asi, y segun lo comentado, yo creo que depende siempre del contexto. 
Grazie mille per le tue parole *paolo70* e benvenuto


----------



## cla71

Hola, yo creo que en este caso puedes traducir "magari" con "tal vez", "quizas" y "a lo mejor". "Ojalá" no me parece apropriado.

Ciao


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

De acuerdo cla71, aqui no puedes utilizarlo pero en otras ocasiones si.


----------



## cla71

Jose tienes razón, yo me refiero a este caso concreto.
ciao


----------



## indigoio

irene.acler said:


> Yo creo que "ojalá" también traduce "magari", pero en un contexto distinto. Por ejemplo:
> ojalá pudiera venir contigo = magari potessi venire con te.
> Espero una confirma de los nativos!


Benissimo, Irene. 



paolo70 said:


> Direi che un altro possibile modo di dire in italiano potrebbe essere: " Ah, un momento, quasi quasi un caffè". Però non so se in spagnolo si può dire "cuasi cuasi" e se il significato è lo stesso.
> Bisogna chiedere ai nativi.


No, in spagnolo non ha senso usare "casi, casi" in questo caso. _Casi_ lo usiamo, come ha detto José, per esprimere rischio, alta possibilità. Esempio:

'Esta mañana casi casi me atropellan' (_Por poquitito_ me atropellan. Me salvé _por un pelo_).

Adesso ho un dubbio. Un'amica mia (messicana) usa 'magari' tanto per 'ojalá' come per 'tal vez/quizá', mai l'ho ascoltata dire 'forse' neppure 'chissà'. Capivo che magari è (quasi) specialmente per 'ojalá'. Allora mia amica fa un uso "abusivo" del termine?

In questi esempi, quale sono le forme corrette?:

I.
*Tal vez* me compre un auto nuevo
--> *Forse* comprerò una macchina nuova  
 --> *Magari* comprerò una nuova macchina  : 

Ambidue sono corrette? Io sceglio soltanto la prima.

II.
¡*Ojalá* me pudiera comprar un auto nuevo!
--> *Magari* potessi comprarmi una macchina nuova!

III.
*Quizá* vaya a la fiesta...
--> *Forse* andrò alla festa...  
 --> *Magari* andrò alla festa...  

Grazie!
Índigo 
(Correggete i miei errori, perfav)
[Grazie per la tua spiegazione, Paolo]


----------



## irene.acler

indigoio said:


> Adesso ho un dubbio. Una mia amica (messicana) usa 'magari' tanto per 'ojalá' come per 'tal vez/quizá', mai l'ho ascoltata dire 'forse' neppure 'chissà'. Capivo che magari è (quasi) specialmente per 'ojalá'. Allora la mia amica fa un uso "abusivo" del termine?
> 
> In questi esempi, quali sono le forme corrette?:
> 
> I.
> *Tal vez* me compre un auto nuevo
> --> *Forse* comprerò una macchina nuova
> --> *Magari* comprerò una nuova macchina
> 
> Entrambe (ambedue è inusuale) sono corrette? Io sceglio soltanto la prima.
> La prima è corretta senz'altro.
> Per quanto riguarda la seconda, io direi piuttosto "Magari potessi comprare una nuova macchina". Ma non sono sicura sul fatto che sia completamente sbagliata..
> 
> II.
> ¡*Ojalá* me pudiera comprar un auto nuevo!
> --> *Magari* potessi comprarmi una macchina nuova!
> 
> III.
> *Quizá* vaya a la fiesta...
> --> *Forse* andrò alla festa...
> --> *Magari* andrò alla festa...
> Penso che siano giuste entrambe: la prima senza dubbio, la seconda potrebbe anche andare (in questo caso _forse_ e _magari_ sono più o meno sinonimi, credo).


----------



## cla71

Hola Indigoio, vediamo:

I. e III Entrambe (ATTENTO: non si diece ambidue) le frasi sono corrette. Secondo me hanno una sfumatura leggermente diversa per quanto riguarda il loro uso. La seconda frase "Magari comprerò una machina nuova" di solito è preceduta da un'altra frase del tipo "Mi hanno aumentato lo stipendio, magari mi comprerò una macchina nuova". L'altra frase invece può perfettamente iniziare un discorso. Lo stesso vale per l'esempio III. Spero di essermi spiegata bene.
Ciao


----------



## indigoio

Oh!!! Va bene. Adesso me n'è più chiaro.

Grazie a entrambe 

Baci!


----------



## sabrinita85

indigoio said:


> Oh!!! Va bene. Adesso *mi è* più chiaro.
> 
> Grazie a entrambe
> 
> Baci!


----------



## irene.acler

Di niente, figurati!


----------



## cla71

Non c'è di che!


----------



## claudine2006

cla71 said:


> Hola Indigoio, vediamo:
> 
> I. e III Entrambe (ATTENTO: non si dice ambidue) le frasi sono corrette. Secondo me hanno una sfumatura leggermente diversa per quanto riguarda il loro uso. La seconda frase "Magari comprerò una macchina nuova" di solito è preceduta da un'altra frase del tipo "Mi hanno aumentato lo stipendio, magari mi comprerò una macchina nuova". L'altra frase invece può perfettamente iniziare un discorso. Lo stesso vale per l'esempio III. Spero di essermi spiegata bene.
> Ciao


Due piccole sviste.


----------



## sergigoyen

Muchas gracias por responder, vuestros comentarios son muy interesantes.
A mí me ayudan a entender más cosas de esta bella lengua, y también de la mía.


----------



## irene.acler

No hay de qué, sergigoyen!


----------

